# 297lb Warsaw Grouper caught



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Man, could you imagine the steaks on this big boy?

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/06/04/27-pound-grouper-caught-in-gulf-mexico/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A Houston angler fishing out of Venice returned home to the Lone Star State with enough fish to feed his neighborhood, and his name will also go down in Louisiana's record books.

According to KETK, Cullen Greer last weekend dropped a live bait next to an offshore platform 35 miles off the mouth of the river to lure a strike from a 297-pound warsaw grouper. Greer battled the fish for 30 minutes.

The trophy grouper measured 6 feet, 6 inches in length and had a girth of 6 feet.

If the catch is verified by the Louisiana Outdoor Writers Association, it will rank as the fifth-largest warsaw grouper ever brought to port in Louisiana.

The state-record warsaw grouper weighed 359.1 pounds, and was caught by J.J. Tabor at the South Timbalier 308 block in November 2008.

The most-recent top-10 catch was a 151-pounder caught by Cy Toups at the South Timbalier blocks in May 2012.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A Texas man fishing about 35 miles off the coast of Louisiana reportedly hauled in the third largest grouper ever caught on a hand crank according to Louisiana records.

KETKNBC.com reported that Cullen Greer, 28, from Houston, caught the 6-foot, 6-inch, 297-pound Warsaw Grouper using small tuna as bait, after a 30-minute fight sometime in May.

Greer, who was on an overnight fishing trip out of Louisiana with business colleagues, was fishing near an oil rig and at first thought he was snagged early Saturday morning.

"I told the captain, "I think I'm stuck," he said. "He put a couple of cranks on it and said, 'Yeah, that's a fish."

The fish gave him a strong fight, but eventually ballooned and its massive dark body floated to the surface.

"It was unbelievable," he said. "Even though we were going for grouper, we had no idea what it was." 

GOBLIN SHARK CAUGHT OFF KEY WEST 

The fish is considered one of the largest groupers ever caught. According to the report, a 359.1-pound grouper was caught back in 2008. 

Greer's catch needs to be verified by the Louisiana Outdoor Writers Association and would reportedly be the fifth-largest ever brought back to a Louisiana port.

The Warsaw Grouper is commonly found on the Gulf's rocky floor.

The crew used an external freezer once they hauled the fish onto the deck and headed back to the Louisiana dock. Greer said the fish had more meat on it than he could ever pack onto the plane home. So he distributed some of the meat to boat hands and the boat's captain.

"I'm getting married in a few weeks and I told my fiancee that we should use some of the meat at our ceremony," he said. "That didn't go over so well."

Fox News' Edmund DeMarche contributed to this report


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought Warsaw Groupers were illegal...


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> I thought Warsaw Groupers were illegal...


 Nope just goliath groupers


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hand crank means a rod and reel? Beast of a fish.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> I thought Warsaw Groupers were illegal...


1 per vessel/day


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I think there is a photo on Florida sportsman in the panhandle section showing a guy cleaning that fish. Crazy looking.


----------



## AmericanFishingTeam (Jun 4, 2014)

That's a big girl but I'm sure she was filled with worms


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Still hoping to spear one of those big boys one day.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

That’s a lotta fish sandwiches!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Can you imagine BBQing that throat!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet he thought he was hung on the rig!!! What a monster!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

AmericanFishingTeam said:


> That's a big girl but I'm sure she was filled with worms



Added protein....:whistling:


----------

